

Persai launches, now called Pressflip - whalesalad
http://teddziuba.com/2008/07/persai-is-now-pressflip-and-it.html

======
martey
When I pressed "flip" to signify that I did not like the content, it bought me
to a login box. I have decided that the content they gave me is not useful,
and their response is to ask me to create an account with them?

This is the point where Uncov would have posted a 'FAIL' picture.

~~~
nickb
And how would you handle personalization without an account?

~~~
pg
Cookies identify computers, which is close enough to identifying people to
work in the short term.

We usually advise startups never to make people create accounts if they can
avoid it. Let new visitors do as much as they can without registering, but
give them the option of creating an account if they want to save whatever
state they've accumulated.

~~~
nickb
Cookies are ephemeral and people get pissed off if you set them to expire 14
years from now, for example. What these guys are doing is probably classifying
data with SVMs (or something like that) and that takes time. From brief
testing, their updates are not realtime. So I think having an account to
personalize in this case isn't such a bad thing. You can search as much as you
want but when it comes time to personalization, account is not a bad thing.

But in any case, I don't see how this product is better than Google News, for
example.

~~~
ivankirigin
"people get pissed off"

most people don't know what cookies are.

------
andr
Forget Pressflip, I want Uncov back!

~~~
bootload
_"... Forget Pressflip, I want Uncov back! ..."_

Got that covered with a new column at _"The Register"_. You got to read a bit
harder... it's to the RHS of the article near the about box ~
[http://teddziuba.com/2008/07/announcing-my-new-column-at-
th....](http://teddziuba.com/2008/07/announcing-my-new-column-at-th.html)

~~~
andr
I know but that's like a castrated Uncov...

------
baha_man
I don't like the new name, 'pressflip' makes it sound like it's focussed on
newspapers. Presumably the idea is that you 'press' on things you like and
'flip' things you don't, but then shouldn't it be 'clickflip'?

Also, if anyone actually got around to creating an account, what do you think
about the Google-style settings/signout thing in the top right-hand corner of
the screen?

------
jbyers
It seems to work well enough. I put in topics, it spits out stories. I "flip"
articles, they go away, hopefully some robot takes notice and makes the next
set better.

But I can't help wonder what the bigger plan is for this service. It doesn't
seem that a not-really-targeted but maybe-smart news recommendation system
will fly -- who's the market?

------
volida
i guess the opposite of the 'aha' moment is a 'ha?!' moment

~~~
PieSquared
I think I'd sound more like a "huh!?" moment. Close though.

------
shawndrost
Being asked what I'm interested in was a surprisingly novel moment. The
economics of attention are favoring "pushed" information, which I hadn't
consciously noticed until now.

------
dustineichler
I actually kinda liked it. The UI needs work, but otherwise it's way better
than half the crap out their.

------
einarvollset
it sucks and how Uncov was stupid

------
omouse
Wait, is this real?

